# Velociraptor Raid 0.....Round 2!



## kwikgta (Feb 2, 2013)

Six Velociraptors in Raid0! Smokin!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 2, 2013)

Holy f**k, how many raptors have you got in that array? 900+MB/s is very nice for HDD's


----------



## kwikgta (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks! I have 6 of the new 500 gigs.


----------



## drdeathx (Feb 2, 2013)

The amount you spent, you could have gotten a Revo II drive and been faster and better performance. The access time on your drives is a meager 5.5ms. Great results though.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 2, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> The amount you spent, you could have gotten a Revo II drive and been faster and better performance. The access time on your drives is a meager 5.5ms. Great results though.



He wouldn't of got 3TB worth of storage with the revodrive though would he? or half as much of the fun of raiding 6 velociraptors


----------



## kwikgta (Feb 2, 2013)

I've spent $630,so cost was not a concern. I'll run the 6 Raptors until I decide to get something else, then each of my kids will get an upgrade of 2 Velociraptors each in their computers.


----------



## drdeathx (Feb 2, 2013)

Could you run Crystalmark and post the results? Interesed in 4K and 4KQ2 scores


----------



## kwikgta (Feb 2, 2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
CrystalDiskMark 3.0.2 x64 (C) 2007-2013 hiyohiyo
                           Crystal Dew World : http://crystalmark.info/
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
* MB/s = 1,000,000 byte/s [SATA/300 = 300,000,000 byte/s]

           Sequential Read :   551.737 MB/s
          Sequential Write :   798.125 MB/s
         Random Read 512KB :    73.364 MB/s
        Random Write 512KB :   277.671 MB/s
    Random Read 4KB (QD=1) :     1.084 MB/s [   264.6 IOPS]
   Random Write 4KB (QD=1) :    20.059 MB/s [  4897.2 IOPS]
   Random Read 4KB (QD=32) :     9.656 MB/s [  2357.5 IOPS]
  Random Write 4KB (QD=32) :    20.116 MB/s [  4911.1 IOPS]

  Test : 1000 MB [C: 5.5% (101.9/1862.5 GB)] (x5)
  Date : 2013/02/01 19:46:24
    OS : Windows 7 Ultimate Edition SP1 [6.1 Build 7601] (x64)


----------



## drdeathx (Feb 2, 2013)

QD scores are low..... you could post a screenie too to make it easier. 1 SSD still offers better all around performance..IMO


----------



## kwikgta (Feb 2, 2013)

You're missing the point. I DO NOT want an ssd right now. I bought these to be different, have a little fun, and then pass them to kids computers when I decide to upgrade.


----------



## drdeathx (Feb 2, 2013)

kwikgta said:


> You're missing the point. I DO NOT want an ssd right now. I bought these to be different, have a little fun, and then pass them to kids computers when I decide to upgrade.



I was just making a comment. I saw your pupose. Hope you had fun doing it. Looks fun.


----------



## kwikgta (Feb 2, 2013)

Here is As-ssd screen shot.


----------



## kwikgta (Feb 2, 2013)

Did some tweaking....new best.


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 2, 2013)

I'd be curious to see what kind of speeds you would get with a RAID 10.


----------



## kwikgta (Feb 3, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> I'd be curious to see what kind of speeds you would get with a RAID 10.



Never used it....what would it gain me?


----------



## Kreij (Feb 3, 2013)

Redundancy, 3 drives in RAID0 being mirrored (RAID1) to the other 3 drives in RAID0.
Would be a fun little exercise, but it would not be as fast as having all 6 in RAID0.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Feb 3, 2013)

I actually appreciate threads like this.  SSD's are all that and a cup of coffee...but....I miss the sound of my raided arrays crunching away.  Perhaps it's just for nostalgia sake, or I'm old fashioned...I don't know.

I've got a couple of 80gb Raptors from HP lying around...and after looking at them on ebay, I can buy them for 20-30 bucks, I may just get motivated to playing around with a raid array myself.

Please continue to post your experiences with your setup, I for one...enjoy reading threads along this line.

I have an extra(well many extras)LGA 775 socket set ups lying around, I'll probably do it in one of these.  What are the specs of the pc you're using?

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## Kreij (Feb 3, 2013)

kwikgta said:


> then each of my kids will get an upgrade of 2 Velociraptors each in their computers.



You're a good egg.


----------



## kwikgta (Feb 3, 2013)

Liquid Cool said:


> I actually appreciate threads like this.  SSD's are all that and a cup of coffee...but....I miss the sound of my raided arrays crunching away.  Perhaps it's just for nostalgia sake, or I'm old fashioned...I don't know.
> 
> I've got a couple of 80gb Raptors from HP lying around...and after looking at them on ebay, I can buy them for 20-30 bucks, I may just get motivated to playing around with a raid array myself.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot  I've had a blast playing with the raid set up. I'm not sure what else I could do other than maybe add one of those 512 cache raid controller cards. They are expensive and really not sure what it would gain me over my onboard raid. My system specs are in my signature.


----------



## DM3K (Feb 10, 2013)

Hmmmmm... my server has 8 10k 147gb SAS drives maybe I should see what they can do in a raid 0.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Feb 10, 2013)

DM3K said:


> Hmmmmm... my server has 8 10k 147gb SAS drives maybe I should see what they can do in a raid 0.



Please do so...


----------



## shovenose (Feb 11, 2013)

That would be awesome, do it!!


----------



## jaggerwild (Feb 11, 2013)

@OP
 now use a ramdisk, then run some tests


----------



## DM3K (Feb 12, 2013)

Disappointing results, too lazy to tweak.
Proliant ml350 g6
Xeon E5530
6gb
server 2k8 x64
8 10k 147gb SAS in raid 0
os drive: random 2.5 320gb drive I had lying around


----------



## Jetster (Feb 12, 2013)

That is some serous spinning


----------



## Crowned Clown (Feb 12, 2013)

Surprisingly unexpected results...


----------



## Geofrancis (Feb 20, 2013)

Liquid Cool said:


> I actually appreciate threads like this.  SSD's are all that and a cup of coffee...but....I miss the sound of my raided arrays crunching away.  Perhaps it's just for nostalgia sake, or I'm old fashioned...I don't know.
> 
> I've got a couple of 80gb Raptors from HP lying around...and after looking at them on ebay, I can buy them for 20-30 bucks, I may just get motivated to playing around with a raid array myself.
> 
> ...



That takes me back to the days when I had a pair of 74gb raptors in raid 0 very fast but made my desk rumble.


----------

